# King Betta Care?



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

So lately my mom has been very interested in having her own Betta. She's always supported my obsession of them lol but the past month she's really gotten into it, even helping clean my tanks and spending time watching them more and she expressed she would like to get one that's her own. She's always loved the King one's best, I think that's what sparked her interest to have her own. Last month she saw King betta's for the first time and just fell in love with them, she thinks there the best out of all the different types.

So, the other day my mom and dad went out running errands and stopped at Petco to buy new toys for my dog, and when I came home my dad ended up telling me my mom fell IN LOVE with this one Betta and with my mom, she does NOT fall in love easily with animals, she's very picky. He mentioned it was a King, but that it was HUGE and that it had really nice colors unlike the other ones. He tried to convince my mom to get it, but she said there were too many fish in the house already, which my dad told her they were my fish and my responsibility, of course, and that she should get one of her own for their room. Apparently she actually debated getting it and was looking at five gallons, but my mom has this thing where she doesn't think she deserves things -.- Clothes, furniture, anything, she'll want it then think about it to much and not buy it.

So I went yesterday after work to see what the big thing was about this fish. King's aren't really my favorite, simply because at the pet stores I've been too there only like black and dark green. My friend works there and she mentioned she saw my mom with this fish, so she takes me over to see it. IT. WAS. A. BEAST!! Seriously, compared to the other King Betta's there, it was TRIPLE there size and not only was it a King, but a Halfmoon King that was this very pretty shimmery lilac and green, no black or anything that I remember. I mean this thing was so BIG it's head and tail fin literally pressed against the edges of the cup, it had to like make a Z of itself just to semi fit. My mom fell in love with the color, I was simply amazed by it's size. I went back home and talked to her about it and I told her she should buy it, but she gave a million excuses, but I know my mom too well, I can tell she is in love with it.

Soooo the point of this is, I thought I read once that King Betta's had different needs then normal Betta's? Not sure if this is true or BS I read somewhere, but before I even consider getting it for her as a surprise I want to make sure if there is a special way to keep them I can be able to provide it that care, or well my mom provide it that care.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I originally thought that Kings required different care needs but if it is in fact a king (which are just large bettas, not giants) than it shouldn't have any special care needs (besides a larger tank). Giants are prone to develop problems with bloat if fed dried foods and most breeders recommend only feeding them frozen or live but since Kings aren't genetically the same as Giants I don't think that is an issue.

You wouldn't want to put a huge fish into a 2 gallon tank. IMO the smallest they should be housed in is 5 gallons, with 10 being more preferable.


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

I assume he is just a King and not a Giant, though he absolutely dwarfed the other King Betta's there. I'd definitely get at least a five gallon, to put him in anything less would be just as bad as him being in that cup. Here's a picture I took on my phone, doesn't do any justice to his true color but shows some of his size.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im pretty sure that care is the same. I feed mine a LITTLE bit more than I did with my other betta.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg, you need to buy that for your mom!! How much is it??


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well that's good to know : ) If he's still there tomorrow then I may just get him for her. My friend said a lot of people have been picking him up and been interested in him cause he's so big lol so he may be gone already, but hopefully not.

Edit: And at Petco King's are about $14.00. He's a halfmoon King so he may be more, but it doesn't state on the sign any price for a halmoon King so dunno.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I had one in a 2 gallon. He did great....then I was at PetCo a few weeks ago and theyre bigger than they used to be....


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

HES AS BIG AS YOUR FINGERS!!!!! OMG!!! :shock:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

eclover09 said:


> Well that's good to know : ) If he's still there tomorrow then I may just get him for her. My friend said a lot of people have been picking him up and been interested in him cause he's so big lol so he may be gone already, but hopefully not.
> 
> Edit: And at Petco King's are about $14.00. He's a halfmoon King so he may be more, but it doesn't state on the sign any price for a halmoon King so dunno.


There is a halfmoon king at my petco the same color and size! LOL!
I looked at him a million times today but I wasnt sure about care being different either. 
But my petco charges 14.00 for the normal kings, $30 for the HM. :shock:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I really can't see paying that much for a pet store fish. I'd rather spend the $30 and get a fish who has been well taken care of.


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

I just got a halfmoon King betta I name him Bubbles cause of his color he's having fun in his home i have him in now he was 19.99 when i got him along with his 2gallon tank that he loves I will reply with pics as soon as he stays put


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

cowgirlelisa said:


> I just got a halfmoon King betta I name him Bubbles cause of his color he's having fun in his home i have him in now he was 19.99 when i got him along with his 2gallon tank that he loves I will reply with pics as soon as he stays put


King bettas should be kept in a larger tank. Preferably 5 gallons.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

cowgirlelisa said:


> I just got a halfmoon King betta I name him Bubbles cause of his color he's having fun in his home i have him in now he was 19.99 when i got him along with his 2gallon tank that he loves I will reply with pics as soon as he stays put


King bettas aren't normal bettas, they need more space because of their "King" size. 5g is the minimum, and 10g is prefered.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've kept in Kings in two gallons....the only problem I see is excersize which is why you'd probably want a bigger tank.


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

I am geting him a 10 gallon on Monday when i get my paycheck and go to petsmart to get a 10 gallon kit with heater and all the home he is in is temporay


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

cowgirlelisa said:


> I am geting him a 10 gallon on Monday when i get my paycheck and go to petsmart to get a 10 gallon kit with heater and all the home he is in is temporay


Yaye! Thats great!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy lawdy lawd thats big boy! D8


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

He is huge, lol
I've never seen one that big before. But of course, that's not a bad thing, obviously!
He's pretty. 
You or your mom and dad should get him if she likes him so much!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh I hope you were able to get him!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My King is about that size now. Maybe he's a full grown boy? These guys can really, really MOVE so if you can, I'd go with a 10 gallon. Can't wait to see pics! Hope you get him.


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

*king beta*

i got one last sunday at petco for $!3

he got black body, red+blue fin with black spot, have scary eyes like tiger fish. He might look scary but actually he pretty nice or maybe even a little shy.

most betta fish will kill the other with same gender, by idk why all my betta got along fine


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

shilver shark said:


> i got one last sunday at petco for $!3
> 
> he got black body, red+blue fin with black spot, have scary eyes like tiger fish. He might look scary but actually he pretty nice or maybe even a little shy.
> 
> *most betta fish will kill the other with same gender, by idk why all my betta got along fine*


Do you mean that you keep males together?


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Do you mean that you keep males together?



yeah, but of course i had to check before i put them in together. I know it's stupid to put fighting fish together, but honestly i never see mine being aggressive toward other fighting fish or any other kind so i let them stay together

there's only one reason i will put a fish separate is when it sick so the other won't catch the disease. After my fish heal they will go back in with other


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

shilver shark said:


> yeah, but of course i had to check before i put them in together. I know it's stupid to put fighting fish together, but honestly i never see mine being aggressive toward other fighting fish or any other kind so i let them stay together
> 
> there's only one reason i will put a fish separate is when it sick so the other won't catch the disease. After my fish heal they will go back in with other


Even if they dont fight, they are very very stressed, which would be why they get sick. Putting a male betta with other fish is fine, but not with another betta. If you so desire to keep bettas together, get 5-6 female bettas and have them in a 10 gallon or larger. But PLEASE, separate your poor males, even in the largest of tanks they cant be together. It doesnt matter that "yours dont fight" they are very stressed and are more susceptable to diseases and sickness. They lifespan will be dramatically decreased. Any what are you keeping males together in, anyway? What size tank?


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Even if they dont fight, they are very very stressed, which would be why they get sick. Putting a male betta with other fish is fine, but not with another betta. If you so desire to keep bettas together, get 5-6 female bettas and have them in a 10 gallon or larger. But PLEASE, separate your poor males, even in the largest of tanks they cant be together. It doesnt matter that "yours dont fight" they are very stressed and are more susceptable to diseases and sickness. They lifespan will be dramatically decreased. Any what are you keeping males together in, anyway? What size tank?



really?

i have 55 gallon tank, most of the time they eat and swim together, then at night they go into seperate place to sleep

so is it ok or i still have to serperate them?

it's weird because day time they always swim, eat together.

i have 2 koi ( 1 white, 1 oranger) , 3 shilver shark, 2 fancy gold fish, 1 normal gold fish, 2 balloon belly, 1 orange guppy, 3 betta ( 1 red pregnant female, 1 blue crowtail, 1 king betta)

ALL my fish are being very friendly to other types, None show any stress sign or being agressive to other

can anyone tell me how to keep the water clean and right for my fishes?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

shilver shark said:


> really?
> 
> i have 55 gallon tank, most of the time they eat and swim together, then at night they go into seperate place to sleep
> 
> ...



Koi fish get huge and require over a hundred gallons, preferably a pond. Also sharks are not recommended to be kept with bettas.

And you said you have one pregnant betta… bettas do not get pregnant. 

There may be no aggression showing yet but why risk it? There is always a chance that they will start to fight as they age.


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Koi fish get huge and require over a hundred gallons, preferably a pond. Also sharks are not recommended to be kept with bettas.
> 
> And you said you have one pregnant betta… bettas do not get pregnant.
> 
> There may be no aggression showing yet but why risk it? There is always a chance that they will start to fight as they age.


yeah yeah, i'm planning on put the 2 better seperrate until the female give birth then i'll only keep the male and the eggs in 1 tank

my koi fish i think they will take a long time to reach adulthood 'cause now they still tiny baby. My koi are so cute, they just like a puppy when they see people, they will swim up to you and wait for you to feed them

anyway, is king betta behavior same as other betta?
this is my first king betta, i got him couple days ago, he seem to be very shy.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

shilver shark said:


> yeah yeah, i'm planning on put the 2 better seperrate *until the female give birth* then i'll only keep the male and the eggs in 1 tank
> 
> my koi fish i think they will take a long time to reach adulthood 'cause now they still tiny baby. My koi are so cute, they just like a puppy when they see people, they will swim up to you and wait for you to feed them
> 
> ...


Again, bettas do not give birth lol.


Also keeping your koi in something that small will stunt its growth.


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Again, bettas do not give birth lol.
> 
> 
> Also keeping your koi in something that small will stunt its growth.



) yeah they do, you think they grow from tree?

NO WAY lol

my koi are ok for now, they still babies

i forgot to ask, do you know how to cure black spot for fancy gold fish?
i have 1 gold fish ( not a baby but also not adult yet, kind of like a teenager) with a lot of black spot, he still healthy but i read online that there's one kind of black spot make the fish hard to breath then eventually will die.

i dont want any of my fish to suffer , please give me some tips on this


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

wait, i meant bettas lay eggs

whoops, misunderstand you for a sec there


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

shilver shark said:


> ) yeah they do, you think they grow from tree?
> 
> NO WAY lol
> 
> ...


What turtle means is bettas are not livebearers. They do not give birth to live fish like guppies do. They basically lay eggs so it is impossible for your betta to be pregnant. They do not carry babies.


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

iheartmybettas said:


> What turtle means is bettas are not livebearers. They do not give birth to live fish like guppies do. They basically lay eggs so it is impossible for your betta to be pregnant. They do not carry babies.



yes, i understand her now


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

can anyone help me cure black spot for my fancy gold fish?
i dont want him to die (((((


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

shilver shark said:


> can anyone help me cure black spot for my fancy gold fish?
> i dont want him to die (((((


Perhaps make your own thread about it? Maybe post on here and also find a goldfish forum


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Perhaps make your own thread about it? Maybe post on here and also find a goldfish forum



ohhhh..............ok

how do i do that?

im new with this forum


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Your set up is wrong in so many ways.

First off fancy gold fish and koi are cold water fish..your other fish are tropical and need heat. You need to separate them or they'll get sick.

Talk to Lupin about your goldie he knows more about goldfish than anyone on this forum.

Also... As your goldfish and koi begin to grow they might eat your smaller fish.


----------



## Omboc (Dec 25, 2010)

Atleast I wasn't the only one who felt that it was a wrong set-up. 100% agree with 1fish2fish.


----------



## waveseeker (Mar 15, 2011)

Agreed. and you SHOULD have a pond or a HUGE tank prepared for those Koi when their older, if not already, If you keep them in there, it'll stunt their growth, (and i believe that that will result in their outsides not growing, while there organs keep on growing, giving them a painful slow death...) 
And i am curious, if the betta swim together, and eat together, does that mean that they aren't stressed out by each other?

(oh, lastly, i have heard that male Betta sometimes eat their Fry, i could be wrong, but you may want to look into a new tank for the fry... Without, a Betta)


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

waveseeker said:


> Agreed. and you SHOULD have a pond or a HUGE tank prepared for those Koi when their older, if not already, If you keep them in there, it'll stunt their growth, (and i believe that that will result in their outsides not growing, while there organs keep on growing, giving them a painful slow death...)
> And i am curious, if the betta swim together, and eat together, does that mean that they aren't stressed out by each other?
> 
> (oh, lastly, i have heard that male Betta sometimes eat their Fry, i could be wrong, but you may want to look into a new tank for the fry... Without, a Betta)



i'm not sure, they seem to be happy together rather than seperate

when i seperate them they just stay at one spot never swim, but when they together they swim much more. 
ps: they wasnt stretching their fin and tail or any sign when a betta ready to fight.


----------



## shilver shark (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Your set up is wrong in so many ways.
> 
> First off fancy gold fish and koi are cold water fish..your other fish are tropical and need heat. You need to separate them or they'll get sick.
> 
> ...



so even my koi are babies they still need huge tank?

my female betta keep getting bigger and her eggs are now showing, how long will she be able to let the eggs out?

can you ask Lupin to contact me , i dont know how to contact him


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok guys. This thread has gone super off-topic. If there is a problem with a fish disease, make your our thread. Also, this is a betta forum, not a gold fish forum. There are other places to find gold fish cure. Shivler Shark, take everyone's advice on your tank, I won't repeat it, but everyone is right. You will end up with most (if not all) of your fish dead or sick if you don't fix it.

Also, this thread is originally from October of last year. Let it die and check the date before you post.


----------

